# Irish jokes...



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Having watched Fr. Ted last night (the one about my lovely horse) I have to admit that I overreacted. Apologies for being a dick about the jokes.

You can all call round to mine for a pint to make up for it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Irishman, Scotsman and Yorkshireman in a pub.

They are hammered and taking the piss out of Southerners.

Thats my Wedensday night this week down in London pretty much summed up! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Leg said:


> Irishman, Scotsman and Yorkshireman in a pub.
> 
> They are hammered and taking the piss out of Southerners.
> 
> Thats my Wedensday night this week down in London pretty much summed up! :lol:


You were in London and didn't call?

I'm hurt. I like to play that game too.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Irishman, Scotsman and Yorkshireman in a pub.
> ...


Tedious conference at Olympia all week m8. Clients blah blah brain nearly melted. God I hate work, if it wasnt for the mod addiction I would quit.


----------



## TT-tring (Jun 20, 2006)

Fadder Ted - excellent :lol: :lol: .. Cheers for that Irish "Dick" !!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Irish Sancho said:


> Having watched Fr. Ted last night (the one about my lovely horse) I have to admit that I overreacted. Apologies for being a dick about the jokes.
> 
> You can all call round to mine for a pint to make up for it!


Apology accepted [smiley=cheers.gif]

PS You owe me a pint when next in Ireland  (I have not visited the Emerald Isle for 18 years)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Irish Sancho said:


> Having watched Fr. Ted last night (the one about my lovely horse) I have to admit that I overreacted. Apologies for being a dick about the jokes.
> 
> You can all call round to mine for a pint to make up for it!


Shouldn't this have been posted in the 'De-Flame Room' ?? :lol:

I'm sure we've all been a dick about something sometime......no probs me Irish mate. Have a Guinness on me for standing up and being counted 8) :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

An Englishman, an Irishman, a Chinese woman and an Indian
standing in the pub together having a drink.

What a perfect example of an integrated community.

Well done Sancho [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Widget said:


> An Englishman, an Irishman, a Chinese woman and an Indian
> standing in the pub together having a drink.
> 
> What a perfect example of an integrated community.
> ...


That's just a Friday night in Glasgow!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nice one Sancho....I told ya so  :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

slg said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > An Englishman, an Irishman, a Chinese woman and an Indian
> ...


I met a guy of Chinese descent who was born in Glasgow once. Wierdest thing ever to speak to a Chinese bloke with a thick Glaswegian accent.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


I was in a Chinese in Cardiff once. Now hearing someone speaking chinese with a Welsh accent is weird.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


I used to serve with a lad who's dad was Chinese and his mum was French. He was born and raised in Barnsley. Hearing a chinese lad with a yorkshire accent speak french.. now THAT was weird.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

GoingTTooFast said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


couple of years back up in Innerleithen, Scotland (was competing in the Downhill Nationals), went to a curry house one night - heard an Indian with such a strong Scotish accent, yet still had the Indian highs and lows of their sentences - now that was weird [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


watch Channel 4 at around 8:30 -9pm tonight - listen to the girl called Lisa :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


:lol: :lol:

She actually reminds me of the chinese lad from The Goonies!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

GoingTTooFast said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


"HEY-YOU-GUYS"- [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


I once went to Russia and met a half Spanish, half Chinese, half Indian, half Native American, half Eskimo guy from Droitwitch who had married a Japanese woman from Istanbul who was half Dutch and half Norwegian with some Glaswegian thrown in. They had a kid who spoke to the animals.

Now THAT was wierd.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Leg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


i know that guy!!!  - he lives down the road from me. his kid tried it on with my cat :x i drop-kicked him back to Ruskie


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


Did he have a stutter? I think I know him.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


So now we are having a gggo at ppeople with sspeech impediments?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> So now we are having a gggo at ppeople with sspeech impediments?


Could be fucking worse......it could be fucking Tourette's....bollox....whoops, there I go again :twisted:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

My Grandad is from Ireland and my Nan is from Australia. So with that heritage in me you can imagine i talk like a right twat


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


Thats my dad, leave him alone. did you hear the one about the irish man and a chicken.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is it Ok to take the piss out of the French?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> Is it Ok to take the piss out of the French?


No that is racist against Tadpoles


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Is it Ok to take the piss out of the French?


Mandatory, its virtually an English National Sport, bunch if surrender monkeys.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Ok to take the piss out of the French?
> ...


I've heard the french have got a new flag. It's a white cross on a white background! :wink:

They've got the only soldiers that get sunburnt armpits!


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


What about the Italian's?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I thought it was just all white


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Appologies for dragging this back on topic :roll:



Irish Sancho said:


> Having watched Fr. Ted last night (the one about my lovely horse) I have to admit that I overreacted. Apologies for being a dick about the jokes.
> 
> You can all call round to mine for a pint to make up for it!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

What time is the next ferry? I'll be there in time for last orders 

Ok, permission to carry on with your assination of every other nationality :roll:

Hev x :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

stereotypical dumb Irishman! No wonder the jokes were so popular!


----------

